# Useful PLL fact (kind of).



## TioMario (Nov 24, 2009)

I have discovered something silly but useful for cubers.
Is basically remembering phone numbers by the number's position in the keyboard, assigning PLL's to them.
For instance, my phone number: 482-64-68
Organize it like this: 4826-468. If you look at the shape on the keyboard you have a Z perm and the counter-clockwise U perm right?
You don't have to remember the numbers, you remember ZU' and that's it.
I don't know, I would like to see your comments.

PS: I know my phone number is easy and convenient here, and that the zero is not included in this method. But you can combine numbers with this and make any phone number easier to remember.
See ya!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 24, 2009)

TioMario said:


> For instance, my phone number: 482-64-68



Did I ever mention I was a pedophile?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm 19 years old, you won't like me.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Morten said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, my phone number: 482-64-68
> ...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you're misunderstanding, nitro. He's saying you can use the shape of the PLL on the numpad to help remember other, non-cubing related numbers by chunking essentially.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> I think you're misunderstanding, nitro. He's saying you can use the shape of the PLL on the numpad to help remember other, non-cubing related numbers by chunking essentially.



Wow, I must be tired  Don't mind me.


----------



## shelley (Nov 24, 2009)

I've found it easier to remember phone numbers by tracing out the path the dialing would make on the number pad. Never thought about using PLL shapes for it though.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 24, 2009)

this breaks if your phone number uses the same digit repeatedly.


----------



## nitrocan (Nov 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> I've found it easier to remember phone numbers by tracing out the path the dialing would make on the number pad. Never thought about using PLL shapes for it though.



That's exactly what I use for remembering numbers, especially on BLD.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 24, 2009)

Parity!


----------



## deepSubDiver (Nov 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Parity!


Yip, same for me xD
Though, pretty cool idea. I'm pretty good at memorizing random numbers or strings (maybe some kind of autism, I don't know), but remembering a sequence of PLLs is working pretty well for me, too!


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2009)

Why would you ever want to remember a phone number?


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> Why would you ever want to remember a phone number?



To give that cute asian girl a call.


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2009)

orly?
Which one?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 24, 2009)

My phone number is a noob, it thinks you can switch corners & edges.


----------



## Forte (Nov 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> orly?
> Which one?



Jules


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 25, 2009)

joey said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you ever want to remember a phone number?
> ...



Dene's not a lesbian. :/


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2009)

Forte said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > orly?
> ...



Who?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Waffle.


----------



## spdqbr (Nov 25, 2009)

joey said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you ever want to remember a phone number?
> ...



Kindred spirit says what?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 25, 2009)

I always use the MAJOR system for remembering phone numbers, but I think this PLL system is much faster for remembering a number over a short period of time (whereas MAJOR allows you to remember a number for a very long time easily). I'll have to try this PLL method more and see what I think, it's certainly a way to quickly chunk numbers into your memory. I like it!

Chris


----------



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

I find it useful to remember passwords too, because I find numbers easier to remember. With this method I can have a pretty long numeric pass and still reember it.


----------

